

Show HN: My first iPhone game, Devils in Heaven - brianchu
http://www.brianchu.com/blog/2013/11/20/my-first-iphone-game-devils-in-heaven/

======
carbocation
> _By the way, I’m looking for a summer internship! So contact me!_

In case someone didn't get to the end but is looking for an intern, FYI!

------
spoiledtechie
It said 10,000 lines of code?

Does it really take that amount of code for a simple iPhone game?

~~~
Skywing
I used to pair the words simple and game in the same sentences, as well.
Mostly when I would be brainstorming game ideas and then trying to pitch the
ideas to my friends. That is, until I got into game dev and learned that even
the simplest of game concepts are still very complex bits of code. I mostly
write 3D games, but even 2D games are complex in relation to your average
CRUD-based web app, or single form GUI app, etc. So, 10000 lines of code you
think is a large amount of code for a game? It's really not.

[http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/million...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/million-
lines-of-code/)

------
pla3rhat3r
That's so cool! And for your first effort!?! Looks like you're going to have a
lot of job offers when you're done with your internship. Keep up the amazing
work!

------
ddoolin
That's pretty awesome for a first game. Congratulations :)

------
mratzloff
Nice work! How was your experience learning cocos2d-iphone?

~~~
brianchu
cocos2d-iphone is really simple and easy to use; it's my own code that messes
things up :).

The thing that added the most complexity was Box2D. I'd probably use Chipmunk
if I were to write an iOS game again, simply to keep everything in pure
Objective-C (due to available Obj-C bindings).

------
sbuccini
Nice work! Hope to see you at Bearhack this weekend!

~~~
brianchu
Yep!

------
petesamrogers
Congrats - and nice control system as well.

------
TannerLD
Curious - Why did you choose to use cocos2d-iphone vs SpriteKit?

~~~
my3681
If anyone has used both, please let me know some overall impressions. I am
considering building a game soon and am curious about the best platform moving
forward.

~~~
brianchu
I've not used both, but keep in mind that SpriteKit is only for iOS 7.

Cocos2d-iphone is also really mature, compared to SpriteKit.

If you want something cross-platform, look into cocos2d-x, which uses C++, but
you can use their JavaScript bindings.

This is all for 2D games. For 3D look into Unity.

------
gdi2290
Android?

~~~
supermatt
I believe the iPhone is iOS only.

~~~
gdi2290
totes

[http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/31/strategy-
analytics-q3-201...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/31/strategy-
analytics-q3-2013-phone-share/)

~~~
kaolinite
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/16/android_powers_7x_mo...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/16/android_powers_7x_more_handsets_than_iphone_but_apple_bags_more/)

Marketshare is almost entirely irrelevant when it comes to picking a platform
- potential profit, usage and ease of development is key - iOS wins on all
three.

Really though, it's not as if it's trivial to port a game from iOS to Android.
Do you really expect someone who has just made their first iOS game to be
thinking of a bringing it to a completely different platform (and language)?

~~~
Ben-G
It is very simple (at least for cocos2d games) using apportable
([http://www.apportable.com/](http://www.apportable.com/)). We at
MakeGamesWithUs have done that with multiple games in our portfolio.

